# Donald Trump is a Hoot



## AngC (Aug 6, 2015)

If Trump lasts that long, I just _may_ vote for him. He's hilarious.

He's upsetting everyone's apple cart--from media pundits to career politicians. I'm not sure if I enjoy more that he's upsetting media types or the politicians; they all need a "shake-up" in my opinion.


----------



## Debby - LB (Aug 6, 2015)

I agree! I thought this next election would usher in our first woman president and I was prepared to vote her in... and will if Jeb Bush wins the nomination otherwise I'm with Trump.

I'm anxiously awaiting the first debate, I don't expect him to actually debate he probably can't But as long as he continues being "The Donald" he'll keep racking in supporters. What a breath of fresh air to have someone running who doesn't owe a a bunch of deep pocketed supporters favors for money and votes...like the Koch Brothers political network. He's stated using no lobbyists, no donors, so we'll see how that goes. I expect it to get pretty nasty. I was hoping he'd run on a Independent ticket.


----------



## Sonya (Aug 7, 2015)

I don't think he faired well last night. I only saw part of the debate though, I dvr'd it to watch when I have more time. I'm not prepared to say who is my favorite yet, but I know I won't be voting for someone just because they are a woman...and after all that Hillary has/hasn't done, I will not be voting for her. If Trump were to run Independent I would not vote for him on an Independent ticket. There is a lot of time left and a lot will happen between now and election time.


----------



## Debby - LB (Aug 7, 2015)

the so called debate was a fiasco. Cruz, Fiorina - I'm watching her and really hope to see more, I like her, Walker, Rubio, and Dr. Carson were all good candidates... the later I was very impressed by his answers, he is a very wise man who also seems to be a very nice man but I just don't see him being elected president. Megyn Kelly? I'm sure her ratings are snowballing in a southerly direction today, she should be ashamed of herself.

At this point in time, except for a maybe on Donald Trump, none of the contenders have a chance at beating Hillary Clinton.


----------



## Sonya (Aug 7, 2015)

She will be easy to beat if she's in jail where she belongs.

http://nypost.com/2015/08/05/fbi-investigation-of-hillarys-emails-is-criminal-probe/

I didn't get a chance to finish watching it, but I didn't like the format of it....what I saw was nothing like a 'debate'. I know it's difficult with so many candidates...hopefully the next one will be more informative.

Im not a fan of Megyn Kelly either.

I really liked Ben Carson until some recent remarks from him. I just don't think Trump is going to be able to pull it off. Lots of time left for some to shine and many to put their foot in their mouth.


----------



## lucky seven (Aug 7, 2015)

I watched last night and was not impressed at all with Trump, he's in the same category as a Sarah Palin. I think he's going to make a deal with whoever gets the nod, he's just in it to put the next pres. in his hip pocket. Sorry, he's a sorry excuse for a serious candidate. I did like Christie, and was very surprised by that. Marc Rubio was also a surprise. I want to learn more about Fiorina as I was impressed by her answers that were shown later.


----------



## AngC (Aug 8, 2015)

Carly Fiorina made such a mess of HP-Lucent-Agilent-Bell Labs that someone ought to hang her off the nearest tree branch.

I'm wondering why the media aren't making jokes about Gov. Christie's hair (like they're doing with Trump's toupee-thingie.) On the debates, Christie's hair looked like some sort of mutant hair tongue hanging on the front of his scalp. Not that I should be looking, but that appears to be what voters look at. That is the sad state of our country. Our citizens appear to be illiterate, gender-confused, morally-corrupt, politically-correct, gutless pansies. That's why Trump appeals to me.

I don't advocate that Trump would be a "good" president but at least he's paying his own way. In my opinion, the "real" candidates ought to consider the effect Trump has had on the polls.

Regarding the Fox/Facebook debate... At the end, they asked whether the candidates had received the word of God. They let a couple candidates respond; then they had word from some Facebook person that they should inquire about veterans. hmmm, I'm a veteran (albeit, with no aspirations towards god-hood.) This is why I detest the media more than I detest politicians. dumb, dumb, dumb questions.


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 8, 2015)

AngC, I do not really know anything about Carly F. She is a newcomer to me in the list of "hopefuls" (said with tongue in cheek




). So I will have to do some research about her if she turns out to be a contender.

That being said, everything you said below the first line in your last post was truly spot on. I could not agree more.

I must amend to say that we listened to it on the radio so I don't know what governor Krispy Kreem's hair looked like.


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 8, 2015)

Just heard the remark Trump made about Megyn Kelly "bleeding from wherever." I am not a fan of hers. But Trump crossed the line. I also am not a fan of being politically correct. Our parties compete so much to be just that and accuse each other of not being so. The end result is a country in decay. But honestly, Trump's remark was not one of a presidential hopeful. It was just simply juvenile. Reminds me of boys saying "so and so must be on the rag". He let his anger at her cause him to bite himself in the butt.


----------



## lucky seven (Aug 9, 2015)

I wasn't interested in hair styles, whoever wins the White House will turn gray anyway. More interested in what was said and how it was said. So many of them seemed to be nervous and I'm looking for someone with a backbone not who can come out with sound bites and one liners. And the potty mouth belongs in the potty not on a stage of contenders.


----------



## AngC (Aug 18, 2015)

lucky seven said:


> I wasn't interested in hair styles, whoever wins the White House will turn gray anyway. More interested in what was said and how it was said. So many of them seemed to be nervous and I'm looking for someone with a backbone not who can come out with sound bites and one liners. And the potty mouth belongs in the potty not on a stage of contenders.


I'm not interested in hair styles either; however, I suspect some American citizens are. So I was just mentioning that Trump's wasn't the only funny-looking hair on the stage. Not to mention Rand Paul kind of reminds me of Charlie Chaplin. Anyway...

I can handle the "potty" mouth. Sometimes you just might hear similar things said in my living room and probably in other living rooms across the country. Is that a "presidential" way to speak? No, it's not. But the other way to speak is so fake that I prefer to hear somebody express themselves unrehearsed. I'm sick of the mumbo-jumbo, same-old political talk.

I have a big rant to post about Carly Fiorina. ...just don't have time tonight.


----------



## lucky seven (Aug 20, 2015)

I've been paying a lot of attention to Mr. Trump since the debate as it seems he will maintain his lead, the one thing I'm finding with him is that he keeps after the Mexicans. I agree that anyone who has been in this country for a number of years and wants to stay has had the time to take citizenship classes. So I understand his stand there. But I think China has taken more jobs and factories than Mexico has so I would prefer that Trump talked about that more. He does talk to the masses but I don't think his policies are that practical. Not allowing Hispanic workers pick our fruits and veggies until the jobs are offered to americans is a laugh. It would be a way to get some off the welfare lines but I can't see people who haven't worked do back breaking labor in the hot sun. When I visited California some 45 years ago, my brother told me that Mexican laborers picked the crops and lived in old busses. So this isn't something new, as much as I would like to see those without jobs earn a living I can't see them doing this labor.


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Aug 20, 2015)

Trump is off his rocker on immigration policies.

I manage a crew of Hispanics - why? Because we cannot find Americans that are willing to work. I have a lovely, intelligent, assistant herd manager from Mexico. He's been here working with me 2 yrs and I would put him up against any white man any day of the week. What's the longest we've had an American hold out in his position? 4 days.

It's not because the money is bad, they make good money, each have a private room and bathroom in a seriously gorgeous house with an in ground pool, the rent and utils are FREE for them. Plus they make well over minimum wage, on a sliding scale system dependent on skills. If someone wants to learn they make more money, easy as that. We take them on outings, for example the last few days we have been rotating through so every one gets a day off to go fishing with the farm owner, because we want to make sure they enjoy their jobs and like it here. One guy was so excited he actually cried. Wouldn't this be a sweet situation for a group of guys right out of college? Nope, can't find American ones.

A citizenship class? The issue is is that it is too hard to be legal here. My last assistant manager went back to Guatemala because he couldn't legally get his wife and daughter here and was terrified the coyotes would sell them. He had a management position, a TON of money saved up, and a steady a job. But his wife and child weren't welcome here because they didn't have work visas, and he only was temp status. As much as he wanted to live the American dream, he couldn't. And he took all the money he had saved up with him.

To legally hire Hispanics through a lot of programs you need to advertise the job a set amount of time for Americans. Guess what? None of them want it. They all want to sit behind a computer screen in the ac or Just sit home and collect benefits. Google 'H2A,' it's a lovely program.

Learn English? Well that doesn't happen overnight. I'm bilingual, I speak Central American Spanish. It isn't easy to learn a second language, and many of them are illiterate in their own.

And to be honest with you, these guys are SCARED. Not many are here legally and seeking any kind of government help, such as a citizenship class, is terrifying for them for the obvious reasons. They just want to make money, and get home because they can't bring their families here. Make it easier to bring the families up, keep more $ in the US.

My experience with Hispanic labor has been completely and totally different than what Donald trump claims it to be. My group of guys is the most polite, hardworking group of men you would ever meet.


----------



## lucky seven (Aug 20, 2015)

I work in a grocery store and all the Hispanics that come to me are clean, neat and very polite. I don't care that they don't speak English, they understand kindness. How do they feel about Trumps rants? Are they frightened by all this talk as if all our problems were caused by them? Like any politician, Mr Trump is looking for a scapegoat and using them. I guess he doesn't think he would do so well complaining about the democrats.


----------



## Sonya (Aug 21, 2015)

Well if it's true they just want to go home...Trump would send them there!


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Aug 21, 2015)

I really think you are under thinking this.

It's not going to be cheap to just 'round em up and send em back!' Millions if not billions of government $ will have to be poured into catching them all.

Then, after they all leave, the impact on blue collar America will be so big you won't ever see it coming. Americans are lazy, and don't want the jobs the Hispanics do, at least in my experience. Either a) more automation is employed to harvest food, or b) farmers need to pay an obscene amount of money for low skilled labor to get it done to bribe Americans to want to do it. Both options are good, I have no issue with either honestly, but both options are EXPENSIVE. Americans don't want to spend money on food!

The price of food will go up, people will complain, probably more will file for government benefits, and the smaller farms will go under. Then Americans will complain about 'no family only "factory" farms' being left.

The average American willing work 50 hours a week as a milker is a drop kick, generally speaking. There are exceptions to the rule, but very rarely have we found generally good employees willing to do (or even start out) with a low skill, lower end paying job. There is room for movement upward, but Americans think they are entitled to start there, and manual low skilled work is below them. So we prefer to hire Jose, who is willing and happy to start from the bottom and work his way up over joe, who demands $15 an hour and doesn't want to do physical labor, but doesn't have the brain for anything else.

They don't want to go home, but they don't see America as a long term solution usually. It's so insanely hard for them to be legal, and a lot of them just plain are too scared to start the process.

Do you have any idea how much immigrants contribute to social security that they will likely never collect? The legal ones have it collected, and many return home. The illegal ones that make up a SSN also have it pulled from their paychecks, and obviously never collect it. All the taxes from their paychecks?

The idea Mexicans run across the border to collect welfare is quite a fantasy. Many are way too afraid to get sent back or locked up to even attempt that feat, and those that are in legal standing that have fallen on hard times while trying to come here to work deserve it just as much if not more than the Americans that make a career of living off the government, because they are too lazy to take the job I'm stuck offering to Jose.

Trump is downright racist, every time he talks about immigration he just makes himself look like a bigger butt. Mexico is sending us their rapists? Really? A wall is a feasible way to keep out illegals! Really? Good luck trying to find enough American labor that will work for a reasonable amount to make that wall affordable for the government, or just raise taxes and take more money out of the economy for it, while meanwhile the price of pretty much all ag products and most factory goods is skyrocketing too because Jose isn't working here anymore.

Until the whole attitude of American laborer a changes, Jose is here to stay. No longer is getting out of high school and working your way up the ladder at the local factory a "good option." Now you're supposed to rack up 10's of thousands of dollars in student debt before becoming some office job, even though there aren't many of those. That's what we were pushed to do in high school, even though the factory option was better and more realistic for most of us.

I can honestly say I do not like the idea of a single candidate from any party yet, but he Sure doesn't have my vote. I liked the idea of him at first, a good business man running for president - and then he opens his mouth about Hispanic labor.


----------



## lucky seven (Aug 21, 2015)

I totally agree with all your comments about the immigrants. They pay for their groceries with cash not EBT cards and at the end of every week they line up to send money home. They are here to make a living doing jobs that most americans don't know how to do. Around here they work at most of the horse farms, how many adults know how to clean a stall? I bet not many want to get that dirty. My son has worked with standardbreds and now is on the Saratoga flat track. He's the only non Hispanic working for that trainer. He went to college to learn how to take proper care of horses so is paid for his knowledge. We are becoming a people who believe they are entitled to sit in air conditioned offices while the minions to the hard labor. Now who do you suppose is doing that? I would also like to know if Mr. Trump has any undocumented Hispanics working in any of his homes or businesses? People complain now about the high price of groceries, they wouldn't want to see their food bill if farmers had to pay more for us americans to do the labor and pick the crops.


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Aug 21, 2015)

As a farmer I will lay out a few numbers -

Think your horse feed bill is high? Try $4700 a DAY in feed, that's just the feed, not the diesel, mixer wagon, computer software, tractor, and Hispanic laborer to mix and deliver it to the cows. Oh, and the nutritionist to balance the ration. Don't even get me started on the cost to harvest the feed, think $300 an hour just to chop it, not haul it back: or pack it, or cover it, or pay people to help. It's $300 and hour just to rent the stupid chopper....

And we only get paid $15 for 100 lbs of milk right now....

And not all Hispanics are unskilled stupid labor - I have many in management positions - 2 of my guys can breed cows, 1 handles all the baby calves, another handles all the feed bunks and feeding, and I handle all of them!

I too went to college for a blue collar job, I have a bachelors in dairy herd management- I consider myself far ahead of my high school classmates that chose the more 'normal' path. I have a brand new 2 bedroom house included in my pay, 2 horses I purchased all on my own, a 4 yr old low mileage practically new truck that I also purchased all on my own (no cosigner even), 2 dogs, a management title in a multi million dollar business, and I have been on my own since I was a sophomore in college. It has not been easy. But I am successful, especially for my age, because of it.

I have broken 3 ribs and had 2 traumatic brain injuries - all sustained on the job. I am very young but already take a giant cocktail of medications just to live a semi normal life: try working 60 hours a week with chronic fatigue, and a bunch of other really nasty symptoms.


----------



## Sonya (Aug 21, 2015)

I didn't say I agree with him, I was stating that if Trump got in, they may very well just be sent home. I don't know how it would be done or the cost. There are plenty of fine immigrants here of all nationalities, of course not all are bad, but if you think they are all good, you are mistaken. Many people are bad, citizens or illegals. I can post figures on illegal crime but it would be pointless. I could also post figures on social programs but they would be scoffed at.

The Mexican constitution states any illegal will immediately be extradited, they must be rascist also. Mexican is a heritage anyhow, not a race.

Just because one doesn't agree with a law doesn't mean they can just break it without repercussions. And for all the immigrants who came here legally what message does it send to not enforce the law?


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Aug 22, 2015)

My main point is to heavily Enforce the law it would be so insanely expensive, and a huge change to our immigration policy would be needed to supply enough blue collar labor. It's not racist to send them home - yeah, they broke the law. I don't really support them coming across illegally - it's not safe for anyone. The guys making the trip, the lack of history on most of them, etc. But we need immigrant labor and something needs to change to make it easier to be legal. It's not a fast or easy process. Trust me, I'm American and the paperwork confuses the heck out of me. Imagine if I wasn't familiar with the government or language? Didn't know where to look?

I am mostly looking at it from an economic standpoint. Let's raise the price of everything by taking away most blue collar labor, raise taxes or drive our country further into debt by building a stupid wall and sending law enforcement to every farm in the country, drive farmers out of business, then complain because more people file for federal assistance.


----------



## Sonya (Aug 22, 2015)

Most people oppose American companies moving their production out of the country for cheap labor (and way less regulatory costs), employing illegals is basically the same concept since it's already been stated that they send much of their income earned here back home. American companies sending their production out of the country does lower costs for the consumers, yes us....but we don't like it and we shouldn't. So many regulations need to be changed that can keep companies here, employing citizens here and not rising the cost of products/services because of regulations, the same applies to farmers. I honestly don't know what Trumps plan is for that, I'd have to research it....and I will before I make my ultimate decision.

Yes illegals bring in some tax revenue but even Wikipedia will tell you it doesn't offset the cost they are using in social programs. I'm all for immigrants coming here, but legally. There is a reason the process is not easy but it's not unattainable.

From what I understand this wall he speaks of would be paid for by the cost of fees from crossings. Something does have to be done.

Trumps basic tax plan lowers everyone's % of taxes, a lot actually, so he's not talking about raising taxes on anyone except companies that import.

I am not a Trump supporter at this point (I haven't decided yet) but he does have some good ideas. He is flamboyant and a narcissist, not what I would consider "presidential material" but I'm not ruling him out either. His "I don't care what you thing attitude" is refreshing and also scary at the same time, I do think he has a short fuse. I do believe if anyone can financially get this country back on its feet it's probably him, he is a genius when it comes to $ and financial dealings.


----------



## Sonya (Aug 22, 2015)

I will agree you are right about the younger generation being lazy here...everyone expects to get their bachelors/masters (for free) and sit behind a cushy desk...that's not reality, there are only so many of those jobs available.

We have done this to ourselves basically, pushing that everyone must go to college, blah blah blah. They get to their university and within a year have been indoctrinated into a certain line of thinking/behavior. What about trades? There is a lot of money to be made in those fields, and a shortage of candidates. I have a nephew who is 24 and making 6 figures as a farrier, yes he went to school but a trade school, it was just a few months and pretty inexpensive compared to universities. If I had a child right now I would be encouraging them for a trade...plumber, electrician, a specialized field....not a 4 year liberal arts degree that most are getting.


----------



## AngC (Aug 23, 2015)

I admire Hispanics and have admired them for a long time. One of my first jobs was working as a clerk in a mini-mart/liquor store next to the fields in southern California in the late 70's. Pretty much all the customers were field workers. We shared no common language but they were the nicest people; they came in early and stopped back at the store very late--sweaty, dirty and still polite: "cerveza and uno pack Marlboros, please."

More recently we had to have our roof replaced. The labor was Mexican. I pretty much don't like any stranger coming to our property, but I trusted these people; gut feeling or whatever. They worked hard in the heat and were just really decent people despite the language barrier.

But... however much I might like them as individuals, somehow the terminology has changed. What used to be illegal is now "undocumented." Why do we have laws if we (they) aren't going to obey them. I have no problem whatsoever if we bring in immigrants under some sort of agreed upon legal system. ...preferably with some analysis on how much it would cost if they were to need government services. The US is up to its butt in debt; my personal opinion is that we should stop spending. We cannot afford to legalize a huge population influx that has the potential to contain people that will need government support.


----------



## Sonya (Aug 23, 2015)

AngC do not take this post personal at all....but your post is a perfect example of political correctness gone amok, we all do it and don't even realize it, I do it also. Here is why....before you stated you oppose illegal immigration you felt you had to explain to others that you don't hate immigrants (Mexicans in this case). You shouldn't have to do that. Just because you oppose something doesn't mean you hate those involved. Gay marriage is a perfect example....if one doesn't agree with it, they are labeled haters and that is not the case at all. But no matter what one says on a controversial subject when they don't follow the "agenda", they will always be labeled...it doesn't matter how they try to explain their position, it is the only argument the other side has.

Oh you don't like illegal immigration...you hate Mexicans...you oppose gay marriage...you are a hater...don't care for Obama...again you are a racist and hate blacks....don't like Hilary...you are a sexist.

No one should have to justify their position on a personal level.


----------



## lucky seven (Aug 23, 2015)

This probably has nothing to do with the topic but I found it interesting. Today at work my customer was an older veteran who wanted to buy beer. I paged a shift leader to approve the sale and she apologized for taking so long to get to my register. The veteran told her not to apologize because that shows weakness. His statement gave me something to think about.


----------



## Sonya (Aug 24, 2015)

I don't think apologizing shows weakness but I guess it depends on what you're apologizing for. Saying you are sorry for inconveniencing someone is not weakness IMO but apologizing because of your personal opinion, probably...no one should have to do that if that's what you are referring to Lucky Seven. I've said these words in an opinionated discussion "sorry, but...." I suppose that does weaken my position. I may have even said it here on this post...lol.


----------



## lucky seven (Aug 24, 2015)

Sonya, I took it this way, by going to all these nations and nationalities and apologizing for our actions as a country we are showing way too much weakness. This is one of the campaign items that Mr. Trump is running on, Obama goes around apologizing to everyone for what we as a nation have done instead of standing up and showing pride in what we have done to keep this planet safe. I'm proud to be an American and thank every service man or woman who comes to my line that's why I liked what that old veteran said.


----------



## Sonya (Aug 24, 2015)

I agree 100% of what you just said!


----------



## AngC (Aug 25, 2015)

lucky seven said:


> This probably has nothing to do with the topic but I found it interesting. Today at work my customer was an older veteran who wanted to buy beer. I paged a shift leader to approve the sale and she apologized for taking so long to get to my register. The veteran told her not to apologize because that shows weakness. His statement gave me something to think about.


uhhh, why would an "older" veteran have be approved to buy beer?


----------



## AngC (Aug 25, 2015)

Sonya said:


> AngC do not take this post personal at all....but your post is a perfect example of political correctness gone amok, we all do it and don't even realize it, I do it also. Here is why....before you stated you oppose illegal immigration you felt you had to explain to others that you don't hate immigrants (Mexicans in this case). You shouldn't have to do that. Just because you oppose something doesn't mean you hate those involved. Gay marriage is a perfect example....if one doesn't agree with it, they are labeled haters and that is not the case at all. But no matter what one says on a controversial subject when they don't follow the "agenda", they will always be labeled...it doesn't matter how they try to explain their position, it is the only argument


I didn't take it personal in the least. But you're right; I was trying not to offend anyone here. I fully recognized my attempted _PC-edness_ while I was typing. The only thing I missed was claiming that I had a best friend that was Hispanic/Mexican.

I don't.

But I admired those guys that did our roof. They worked really long days when it was pretty darn hot outdoors. And they did a good job.

Does that mean I think we should give a free citizenship pass to all Mexicans simply because I met a handful that were nice guys with a good work ethic? Well, no. In my opinion, we should pay for what we have in the country now (without going more into debt) and then if we have some cash left over we could consider more immigrants.


----------



## lucky seven (Aug 25, 2015)

AngC, as a cashier I can't sell beer without approval from the shift leaders, it's a state law. Customers get a kick about a 66 yo cashier getting approvals from 20 somethings!


----------



## AngC (Aug 27, 2015)

lucky seven said:


> AngC, as a cashier I can't sell beer without approval from the shift leaders, it's a state law. Customers get a kick about a 66 yo cashier getting approvals from 20 somethings!


Really? I guess Washington state is full of unapproved drunks. If we want beer here, we just buy it; they're supposed to check id's but if you're old like I am, they never do.

Funny thing they don't check debit cards either. When I'm lazy and coax the husband into going to the convenience store I just give him my card (with my female name; plus I believe he looks pretty much male) he scribbles on the electronic signature doo-hickey and they accept it? (kind of scary, actually.)


----------



## vickie gee (Dec 4, 2015)

Bumping this back up before the shelf life on the Back Yard runs out. I really don't have anything pertinent to the subject to contribute. If a poll were taken about him and the choices were :

GOOD ___

BAD ___

...and you were told to check 1 of them I would not be able to participate. Maybe the sky is falling since for once I do not have an opinion other than surely with all his money he could find a stylist to improve the hair.


----------



## AngC (Dec 4, 2015)

vickie gee said:


> ... If a poll were taken about him and the choices were :
> 
> GOOD ___
> 
> ...


Yup, he has ugly hair. So do I.It's sad that he is looking like a potential choice, if you don't want someone like Hillary. At least he's told fewer lies than she.


----------



## vickie gee (Dec 5, 2015)

I would vote for someone who wears a rake in their hair and is wearing a mint green leisure suit with a white belt and white shoes before giving her any consideration.


----------



## lucky seven (Jan 8, 2016)

He's not looking so good to me now, he was in Vermont last night, even though I didn't go or intend to I listened with interest to comments from some that did. The first part of his talk, he was all about himself, how good he is. then I guess, for the rest of his talk all he did was bad mouth the other republicans runninig. If this is the best the republicans can do, then we will have atleast 4 years of Hillary. I wish the news people would give equal time to everyone else.


----------



## lucky seven (Jan 8, 2016)

Some said they didn't think he was a serious candidate, just in it to further his businesses.


----------



## Jill (Jan 20, 2016)

He wasn't my first choice as the GOP nominee, and maybe still isn't. He's growing on me and I will enthusiastically support and vote for whoever gets the GOP nomination. More than ever, there is NO good choice from the left.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 5, 2016)

He is not going to bypass the next debate like he did the last. Sometimes you just gotta ignore your inner petulant child.


----------

